# My new catch!! Stoked!



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

So happy with my S500. What a rock solid watch with a classic look and very unique features ......






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerDore (Jul 18, 2015)

Great watch. Congratulations! I expect to be trying one on next week and I am very stoked about it. 

The hands and indices on your S500 look very white in the first photo. Sometimes these also appear to have a cream to yellow appearance, like a retro lume, or even appear to have a green hue. How would you describe the color?


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

That's a great looking dive watch! Congrats on your Bremont!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Very sharp. Congrats.


----------



## Streetboss (Mar 5, 2011)

Congratulations! It is truly a beautiful watch.
Kevin


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

TigerDore said:


> Great watch. Congratulations! I expect to be trying one on next week and I am very stoked about it.
> 
> The hands and indices on your S500 look very white in the first photo. Sometimes these also appear to have a cream to yellow appearance, like a retro lume, or even appear to have a green hue. How would you describe the color?


Here's a couple of pics in natural daylight. Slightly More off white with a hint of green. My understanding is the S2000 is more bright white on the markers. The is a YouTube video on the S2000 that compares the two watches. Been wearing the watch since Wednesday and it is +7 sec. Outstanding watch in every way imaginable.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerDore (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks, Tagdevil. I had the opportunity to try one on yesterday and I agree with your description of the lume. I think it gives it a nice retro look and I may be joining the club soon.



Tagdevil said:


> Here's a couple of pics in natural daylight. Slightly More off white with a hint of green. My understanding is the S2000 is more bright white on the markers. The is a YouTube video on the S2000 that compares the two watches. Been wearing the watch since Wednesday and it is +7 sec. Outstanding watch in every way imaginable.
> 
> View attachment 5345626
> 
> ...


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerDore (Jul 18, 2015)

I just ordered mine today. Now I am like a kid at Christmas. 

Hope to show some pics here next week.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

TigerDore said:


> I just ordered mine today. Now I am like a kid at Christmas.
> 
> Hope to show some pics here next week.


Congrats! I'm sure you'll be on edge until it arrives. You'll love it. Send some pics asap.

12 days.....+26/sec......outstanding.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 71eh (Jun 8, 2012)

I should picture my blue one. Work horse!!! Congrat!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantastic (Feb 27, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## MaxMeridian (Jul 30, 2015)

Congrats! It looks amazing!


----------



## g1zm0e (Dec 28, 2012)

Congrats on the purchase!!


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## watchfanatic100 (Sep 20, 2015)

Very nice wrist shots,definitely one to add to your collection,definitely a unique looking watch!!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Very nice choice, congrats 

Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gokaden (Dec 22, 2009)

Sweet watch!


----------



## g_apostolo (May 3, 2014)

Great timepice and pics. Wear it good health.


----------



## Gokaden (Dec 22, 2009)

Wear it in good health!


----------



## watchcollectio (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice Bremont, how about a lume pic ? =)


----------



## marcusjchid (Sep 7, 2012)

Lovely watch, I should have gone for this but went for the S2000 instead which is a little too big for me, shame as it is a beautiful watch


----------



## CRAWD (Nov 24, 2015)

Congratulations on a beautiful watch. Bremont has fantastic designers.


----------



## jupiterfang (Mar 27, 2010)

I definitely love the transparent bezel and lum.......


----------



## jupiterfang (Mar 27, 2010)

Congratulations on the new bremont diver. I am a big fan of divers but never own a bremont diver. I got a U2 and a alt1 and difinitly will target supermarine as my next bremont. Mybe a s300?


----------



## Onbrt76 (Oct 25, 2017)

Looks nice... great choice


----------



## lovedeep (Jul 24, 2017)

Lovely watch. Congrats.


----------

